# Can somebody with SA be a good salesman?



## icarus0nline (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you think I can work in sales or marketing with SA?


----------



## icarus0nline (Sep 23, 2013)

my parents want me to work in our family business in the sales and marketing department....I can't back out because it's like they expect this of me. I don't think they understand anything about SA at all so I don't think I can talk to them about this. Do you think I can make it if I tried?


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

If the anxiety doesn't physically prevent you from doing the job (speech impediment, for example) then perhaps over time your comfort zone will naturally increase. If you're good at sales then you may end up actually liking the job once you become more comfortable. Making some sales might make you feel pretty good about your contribution to the company.

In the end it won't kill you to try. And if it doesn't seem to be working out for you then explain the situation to your parents. They probably know about anxiety then you realize. I certainly would not allow myself to be put in a position every day that makes me miserable.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely you can be. I was great at working in retail (probably the best performing salesperson in my department) but after a while it just became frustrating dealing with customers.


----------



## icarus0nline (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure if it really is a physical hindrance but I do sweat a lot (face and palms) when in a stressful situation like meeting new people or presenting to a group of people which makes me even more nervous and especially when they will be staring at me and judging me (gulp) so I tend to procrastinate about it a lot even though I have a pile of leads in front of me. I keep putting it off till tomorrow :|

It takes a while for me to be comfortable with new people but once I am I can talk about anything and I'm generally friendly. I think somehow deep inside I want to be good at it....it's just that first meeting/call is really scary for me.


----------



## icarus0nline (Sep 23, 2013)

I have to make calls and go door to door peddling our products and I have no idea how to start or what to say. :|


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Well wouldn't they train you for something like that? I mean, I'm sure sales is as much a science as anything else. You can't be expected to be awesome at anything without either years of learning on your own or having someone show you the ropes.

If it comes down to it you could always pick up some books, I'm sure there are plenty regarding sales tactics, little tips and tricks, etc.


----------



## icarus0nline (Sep 23, 2013)

Yea, I had 2 weeks of training on the basics and I'm paired with a supervisor whos always checking in but that just makes the pressure worse. I've gone to a couple of client meetings. Completely ****ed up the first. Sweating, jittery and just plain awkward. A month in and haven't sold anything and I feel everybody is expecting. Gotten to the point where I'm having trouble sleeping at night worrying about it. 

but I guess I could do more on my part like checking out some books about sales. I learn better from reading anyways. thanks


----------

